# Cycle Computer Needed for Turbo Trainer



## blindmanpugh (30 Nov 2011)

I need a computer, with cadence, for my winter Turbo trainer, but it also needs to give the distance. My last one was a catseye which has bust, was wired and the pick ups for both distance and cadence were taken from the back wheel.

Does anyone know of a current system with both pick ups from the rear wheel, as the one I have just bought has separate pick ups (front wheel for distance and rear wheel for cadence) meaning that there is no distance available!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## R600 (30 Nov 2011)

if you keep an eye on ebay you'll pick up a second hand cateye astrale for around a tenner. they are excellent computers and bomb proof IMO. i once put the computer in my back pocket after a run so that i could get the info for my diary but threw the shirt straight into the washing machine. it stil works 18 months later


----------



## petenats (30 Nov 2011)

Blindmanpugh, see PM.


----------



## ushills (30 Nov 2011)

I have one of these that does what you want.

14.99 http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=14292


----------



## Tomba (30 Nov 2011)

ushills said:


> I have one of these that does what you want.
> 
> 14.99 http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=14292


 
Just ordered one of these the other day, and was going to suggest but dont know if the speed pick up cable would be long enough for a back wheel.


----------



## ushills (30 Nov 2011)

I have it fitted to my bike and both sensors are supposed to go to the back wheel. The speed sensor and the cadence share a common cable back to the computer on the handlebares. IIRC all computers with cadence typically measure speed of the back wheel, at least all the ones I've seen do.


----------



## blindmanpugh (30 Nov 2011)

Guys! Thanks for the promt replies. Have been offered a Cateye Strada DOuble Wireless, which will do the job, at a very good price and hopefully it will be with me soon.

Once again thansk for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Tomba (30 Nov 2011)

ushills said:


> I have it fitted to my bike and both sensors are supposed to go to the back wheel. The speed sensor and the cadence share a common cable back to the computer on the handlebares. IIRC all computers with cadence typically measure speed of the back wheel, at least all the ones I've seen do.


 
Thanks for that. Should have it by end of week . Is routing the cable easy? Only used a computer routed to front wheel.

Sorry for going off topic blindman


----------



## HLaB (1 Dec 2011)

I just bodged my existing front wheel mounted computer on to the rear, it only involved moving the sensor on to the seatstay and the magnet to the rear wheel. The only problem the computer in its bar mount is too far away to get a signal but as its a turbo its no biggie it sitting on the floor.


----------



## ushills (1 Dec 2011)

Tomba said:


> Thanks for that. Should have it by end of week . Is routing the cable easy? Only used a computer routed to front wheel.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic blindman


 
It's really easy, you just run the single cable down the downtube and along the nearside chainstay, both sensors zip-tie to the stays and the magnet on the inside of the crank-arm is fixed on with a sticky pad. The magnet on the wheel fits as normal. I used tape to fit my cable but zip-tie would do as well.

Adjust the distances to ensure you get a reading and bobs your uncle.


----------



## Tomba (1 Dec 2011)

ushills said:


> It's really easy, you just run the single cable down the downtube and along the nearside chainstay, both sensors zip-tie to the stays and the magnet on the inside of the crank-arm is fixed on with a sticky pad. The magnet on the wheel fits as normal. I used tape to fit my cable but zip-tie would do as well.
> 
> Adjust the distances to ensure you get a reading and bobs your uncle.


 
Thanks for that. My order arrived today, but the computer they sent was the SPORT model and not the ELITE  They're sending me the correct one today hopefully.


----------

